# Look what followed me home!!!



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got up early this morning. Drove 3 hrs. to Denver to Woodcraft. Spent some time watching a free demo. It was ok but more toward really new turners. So I went in and asked if I could try the new Rikon in the shop. Tony slapped a blank on it and the rest is history. That is one nice lathe. Smooth and quiet. So when I went to pick the wife up at the Mall to come home she wanted to know what the big box in the trunk was. I said I'm sorry with my most sorrowful looking face and told her it must have followed me out the door. Anyway can't wait to get it on the bench tomorrow and give it a workout.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Bernie

Did you get it on sale for 219.oo ?
But now I know where to drive and maybe with some luck one will jump in the back of my truck also. 

Bj 


http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5508


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well Bernie....

Congrats on yet another nice toy. Let's see... how many lathes does that make you your shop at the moment? I have lost count  

Nice score and I'll bet that one is going to work out realy well. Rikon's following is growing by the day and I would say that speaks well of a good reputation. Can't wait to see some pictuers of what you turn on it  

Enjoy your first day with it buddy.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes BJ I did get it for the $219.99. I just couldn't turn it down. 

Bob you can never have to many lathes.  I kinda like turning tools you can never have to many of those. The little Delta is going nephew as I think I told you. 

Anyway it is mounted after beefing up the bench. Runs smooth, the drive points and tailstock points are dead on. So after I get some honey do's done I will get it dirty.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Way to go Bernie! I am sure it will make a nice 2nd lathe for you! Or is that 3rd... or 4th.. I forget.  Just kidding Bernie!

Corey


----------



## BOB 2 (Jul 20, 2006)

BernieW said:


> Well got up early this morning. Drove 3 hrs. to Denver . Anyway can't wait to get it on the bench tomorrow and give it a workout.


Berinie:

That's a sweet looking piece.

I am sure you are going to have hours of fun with it.

Welcome to the dark side of woodworking.  

Bob


----------

